# Pictures from Golden Nationals



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Oh what a tease!  :bowl:  The photos are not up (yet). I was going to throw the monitor through the wall, but thought better of it. :bowl:


----------



## Allie and the Gang =) (Apr 21, 2005)

Yep thats a MEAN TEASE! HAHA....I cant wait to see them!


----------



## golddogz (Apr 27, 2006)

I have to say, this is the first time I've been called a tease!!  LOL!

I guess I should've been more specific in my post! Pictures from the field events are on the site now and the conformation pictures are expected to start showing up this afternoon sometime. 

This National was very nice but I was really hoping to see more of the dogs we don't normally see in this area. (and my favorite redcoat wasn't there) It seemed like a smaller event than what I expected. Regardless, we had a great time and I spent more money than I care to talk about!!!! 

Lisa


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

I got to view the pics. I wish they had put the work PROOF over the people's faces instead of the goldens. It was hard to see around PROOF and see the beautiful goldens.

beth, moose, angel
sandy at the bridge


----------



## ty823 (Feb 7, 2006)

LOL Look at this one-
http://rabeneck.dotphoto.com/CPViewAlbum.asp?AID=1666258&IID=59048199&Page=1


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

golddogz said:


> The photographer at the Nationals has started putting up photos if anyone is inteterested in viewing.
> http://rabeneck.dotphoto.com/CPListAlbums.asp
> Lisa


I did not mean to call you a tease LOL. But if the shoe fits?


----------



## greg bell (May 24, 2005)

HEY!!!! pics of field dogs count.. geeeeeeeeeezzzzzzzzzz..


----------



## Allie and the Gang =) (Apr 21, 2005)

Greg, a friend of mine sent me the field pics a few days back....THEY WERE AWESOME!! So cool!


----------



## Goldndust (Jul 30, 2005)

I loved those pics, I seen them also! You are talking some of the most highly skilled trained dogs out there, they are awesome shots!!


----------



## DanielleH (Nov 4, 2006)

vrocco1 said:


> Oh what a tease!  :bowl:  The photos are not up (yet). I was going to throw the monitor through the wall, but thought better of it. :bowl:


Jesse is a beauty!!!!!!!!


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Why Thank You! 

..................


----------

